# Craftsman GT 5000 Steering Link..HELP PLEASE



## RickM2012

Hello, I am new to this great site. Could anyone please help me with my Craftsman GT 5000 Lawn Tractor (Older Model) Steering linkage. While mowing my wife had the end of the linkage pop off. It is a ball and socket. I can fit the ball right back in to the socket but can not get it to stay in place? Please..Kindly advise..I have a detailed photo available 
[email protected]

Thank you very much!
Rick in Central Florida :usa:


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum,Rick! Can you post the model # of the tractor,so I can see what type it is?
Also,which link is it?The one from the steering gear/plate,to the front spindle,OR the one from the spindle to the other spindle?


----------



## RickM2012

Thank you for the welcome:usa:

It is a craftsman GT 5000 Serial# 0407048002234.

The link comes from the steering plate to the left spindle. I actually got a part number, and price of $36.00..and a promise of an easy fix (2 screws)..so hopefully we will be cutting again soon!

Thanks againBye


----------



## cg813

RickM2012 said:


> Hello, I am new to this great site. Could anyone please help me with my Craftsman GT 5000 Lawn Tractor (Older Model) Steering linkage. While mowing my wife had the end of the linkage pop off. It is a ball and socket. I can fit the ball right back in to the socket but can not get it to stay in place? Please..Kindly advise..I have a detailed photo available
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you very much!
> Rick in Central Florida :usa:





RickM2012 said:


> Hello, I am new to this great site. Could anyone please help me with my Craftsman GT 5000 Lawn Tractor (Older Model) Steering linkage. While mowing my wife had the end of the linkage pop off. It is a ball and socket. I can fit the ball right back in to the socket but can not get it to stay in place? Please..Kindly advise..I have a detailed photo available
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you very much!
> Rick in Central Florida :usa:



manual trans or auto trans ? Steering system fix. cut the end of steering rod off , cut it off so there is no socket left .Once complete ,you will now have a round end . At this time grind the rod end square while not grinding the sides . So the results need to flat on the top and on the bottom on the rod end . Go to hardware store and buy a bolt . I believe its 5/16 bolt shouldered to 3/4 inch x 5 inches ,Chrome moly bolt if available . Buy 2 nyloc nuts and washers .Drill the rod , center it keeping plenty of sidewall on the rod .Bolt the rod from the bottom so the bolt shoulder is in the rod place have two washers around the rod, Install the fist nyloc nut and tighten , so its snug but able to turn bolt freely .Insert bolted rod into the steering ;lever .(front of tractor) Install the nyloc nut on the top of steering lever . Your steering will now turn will full range left and right , If done correctly you will have a completely turntable tractor.. Ive done this mod on three tractors , one in use over 12 years . Also the steering shaft and steering wheel should be repositioned to align the steering wheel .You will be amazed at the steering characteristics .


----------



## Bob Driver

cg813 said:


> manual trans or auto trans ? Steering system fix. cut the end of steering rod off , cut it off so there is no socket left .Once complete ,you will now have a round end . At this time grind the rod end square while not grinding the sides . So the results need to flat on the top and on the bottom on the rod end . Go to hardware store and buy a bolt . I believe its 5/16 bolt shouldered to 3/4 inch x 5 inches ,Chrome moly bolt if available . Buy 2 nyloc nuts and washers .Drill the rod , center it keeping plenty of sidewall on the rod .Bolt the rod from the bottom so the bolt shoulder is in the rod place have two washers around the rod, Install the fist nyloc nut and tighten , so its snug but able to turn bolt freely .Insert bolted rod into the steering ;lever .(front of tractor) Install the nyloc nut on the top of steering lever . Your steering will now turn will full range left and right , If done correctly you will have a completely turntable tractor.. Ive done this mod on three tractors , one in use over 12 years . Also the steering shaft and steering wheel should be repositioned to align the steering wheel .You will be amazed at the steering characteristics .


*"one in use over 12 years" *

Strangely, that is exactly how long ago this post was was last active......


----------



## cg813

Bob Driver said:


> *"one in use over 12 years" *
> 
> Strangely, that is exactly how long ago this post was was last active......


Ironically , but true , Its a great mod It fixes the issue of limited right turning radius


----------

